# Dankung 4070



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

Dankung 4070 came in and I'm geting the same results as the 5080, it won't stay on the forks, they are not snug enough to stay on. Looks like it's back to the good ol rr2s for me. I just wish the rr2 weren't red but black.


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

have you tried leaving a section of RR2 on the fork and then have the DKs on top of it?


----------



## dallasdeadeye (May 22, 2011)

yeah probly not gonna happen, the tubes go on fit well but im thinking the elastic propertys of the dankung tubes actually work against the commerical bent fork design, they dont have sufficiant grip to stay on. im think im gonna have to throw in the towel on the dankung tubes for my bent fork slingshots


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You could wrap the tube with a thin piece of latex or a rubberband where it slips on the fork. The extra pressure will keep it on.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

MJ's idea would work. I also kinda wish the RRT tubes were a different color. (3000th post)


----------

